# Abuse in elite English music institution



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Here's yet another story about abuse, this time in musical circles, as reported in "The Guardian" newspaper:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/feb/13/michael-brewer-rncm-teachers-story-martin-roscoe

What are your thoughts?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No where is safe I guess, from such bad happenings


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

^Right. Any situation in which someone has some semblance of power or authority over another is a stone's throw away from abuse and exploitation. It's not a nice thing to contemplate, I know, but the nature and psychology of power is something I think all people need to think about because it's fundamental to all human interaction.

I'm not possessed of the inclination or energy to write a small essay about this right now, so I won't, but I do think it's something worth discussing.


----------

